# Audio MP3 muy acelerado por HDMI

## negrolder

Estoy jugando con xbmc en mi laptop conectándolo a mi LCD. Cuando pongo música en formato mp3 el sonido suena acelerado y chillón (un poco menos que Alvin y las ardillas para que me entiendan).

Descargué unos capítulos de series que se escuchaban igual y luego me fijé que también tienen el audio en mp3.

Esto me había pasado antes con otras distro pero recién ahora me percato de que el problema sólo ocurre por HDMI, en la tarjeta integrada y la usb no tengo ese problema.

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

En primer lugar debes de saber que tipo de hardware tienes. 

¿Es una tarjeta NVIDIA?

----------

## negrolder

Nop, ese es un ACER Aspire y las tarjetas de audio son ATI, incluyendo la HDMI. Algo me dice que tiene que ver la frecuencia de muestreo pero no he encontrado como manejarla en el módulo.

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-893118-highlight-ati+hdmi.html

Mira este hilo, a ver si te es de utilidad.

----------

